# Giant TCR fit



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Gotta ask for a second opinion.

I'm 5'9", longer legs if any thing, 32" cycling inseam.

I'm a racer, very flexible, currently ride a Bianchi with a 54cm top tube, 13 cm head tube, level stem slammed low on steerer @ 100 mm long and I've got a moderately large saddle to bar drop. 

I'm comfy, but wouldn't want to make it any more extreme than I've got it currently.

If I'm looking at a Giant, would I be better off sizing a medium or a small? Any racers with around my dimensions who faced a similar dilemma and chose one way or the other? I can't access a fit/test ride at the moment which is why I'm asking this now.

Assuming there isn't an unsafe/ridiculous amount of seatpost showing, I'm inclined to go for the small, but I'd like to hear your guys' thoughts. I would just hate to be caught with a too big frame and I'm caught with short stems and uncomfortable saddle position to compromise reach.

PS

The TCR has unchanged geo from the past few years, correct? i.e. a small is a small, whether it's a 2010 advanced or a 2004 t-mobile frame etc.?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The small TCR changed slightly in 2005. Prior to this the seat tube was 44cm. In 2005 it was elongated to 46.5 cm. The top tube however remained the same (535mm). The only difference this makes is that on the older models, there is a little more seatpost showing. Giant recommends someone of your height to ride a medium. I'm 5'7" and I ride a small. The medium size frame looks just that little bit more in proportion with the wheels. This is purely aesthetic but the small looks slightly undersized with 700c wheels.

You really have to ride both to decide.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

couple of questions???
what is your tip of the saddle to bar distance? bb to bar distance? drop? seat angle on your Bianchi?

me; height 175cm+, 72cm saddle height..
owned an older TCR in medium but always felt off on it..so, bought the new advanced sl in small
- sold the small...
just felt too short in the top tube even with 110 or 120 stem...i am talking balance and weight distribution here...

medium feels too big...

i am a tweener for the Giant, wish they built a S/M...
switched brands to cervelo style geometry. 73 seat angle and 72-73 head angle with 54.5cm effective top tube and 110 stem. fit is perfect for me..

demo one, set it up and ride one before buying...my lousy advice


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Avery, that's very helpful. I'm a cm taller than you and my seat is a a cm or two higher as well. I've definitely got a racer's level of flexibility so I'm inclined to test ride a medium when I get the chance.

We'll just have to see! Any more advice from you guys is welcome, I appreciate it.

And I'm with you Avery, makes you wish that Giant could make the molds for just one or two more sizes, like a S/M. Oh well. If it fits it fits I suppose!


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm also in between smalll and medium frames.

I'm an honest 5'8" tall. I find that MANY people overstate their height. That' measured with no shoes on. I have long legs (33" cycling inseam), long arms and a short torso relative to my height. 

I originally owned a TCR limited that was a medium and it was just too much of a stretch for me. I bought a TCR Advanced in small that fits me pretty well because of my short torso. But I'm definately right on the edge of it being too small.

If my torso was a little longer or I was a little taller I'd definately be on a medium.

You're 1 inch taller than me (assuming your height was measured accurately with no shoes on) and your inseam is 1" less. That tells me that you torso is probably longer than mine. Based on that my gut feeling is that you'd be a better fit on a medium. Obviously your best bet is to ride both. But if you can't then if it were me and I were 1" taller with 1" shorter inseam, I'd lean towards the medium based on my experience.


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

I work at a shop that deals Giant and currently ride one as well. Im 5'9 and have short legs and a fairly long torso. I ride a medium and it fits me pretty much perfectly. Based on your stats and racing background I would definitely say to go with the medium. The small seems like it would be a pretty cramped ride for you even with a fit. But give em a ride and see.


----------



## COKid (Feb 12, 2009)

I've heard from many cyclists, shop owners, and mechs say that if you're inbetween sizes you should always go small because its easier to build up a bike then it is to build down a bike. That being said, you definitely need to ride both to see which feels more comfortable to you.


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm 174cm and 80-81cm cycling inseam and owned both medium and small TCR's. I think handlebar is a neglected item in fitting. It has be the right size and shape, same as the stem in order for the bike to feel comfortable. I had identical bikes, identical stems but different handlebars, and one always felt bigger. So, take it into account when comparing bikes.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*From somebody who's mated to a larger size*

I have me a 2006 Composite as a deal from craigslist. It's a size large, but the owner claimed it actually had a 55.5cm tt - fits like it too. I'm 5'10 with ~32in inseam, and while reach is no issue with the standard stem (in fact I flipped it and moved it down;gorilla arms?), the seatpost is sticking out nowhere as far as most in pictures. Nonetheless, I still got it to fit me very well, and it's got a clean look. I did move the saddle forward quite a bit partially because that's how I always liked my fit over the pedals (again, reach was never an issue).


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*thanks to all*

I'm making arrangements to get a test ride in!

You guys rock.


----------

